# New date for the 2008 Fray in Ferndale!!!



## Hurricane5 (Jul 8, 2005)

The new date for the 2008 Fray in Ferndale is Saturday March 15th, 2008. Fray captains, please tell your teammates about this new date for the 2008 Fray.


----------

